# Monitor Vs Roaches



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Feed my lizard (savannah monitor) 3 Madagascar Hissing Cockroachs, below are some pictures enjoy. <pictures taken with camera phone>


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Cool, I hope yours does better than mine. My monitor I think had mites and he started getting smaller and skinnyer and wouldn't eat and no matter how I treated him he didn't get any better. Long live Raptor.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice pics for a camera phone

and do u breed your hissers


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

It's good to other people feeding hissers, they're one of the best things out there for big monitors, especially savannahs.

-PK


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i just got a savannah, and will make a thread when i get some good pics. Hes over weight due to his last owners feeding him catfood







, seems almost uncommon to see a healthy sized one like yours, very nice


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

VERY NICE savannah..


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

no i don't breed them, but im planing too, i bought them at this reptile show that came around where i lived.


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha (Nov 18, 2004)

Great pictures! Try a video for us


----------

